# My daughter and Paco



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Paco first swim this year.

1









2









3









4









5









6









7 game over


----------



## photomel (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice photos!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what amazing pictures!!! if you're ever in my neighborhood, please stop by with your camera & talent


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What great pictures!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Outstanding as always. Your daughter looks as serious about her ball throwing as Paco looks intent on getting it.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Your daughter is lovely! That picture of Paco shaking is fabulous. Thanks for sharing your pics with us.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Amazing pictures, as always. #7 had me wanting to toss that tennis ball myself


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Beautiful! And I love your signature!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 



paula bedard said:


> Your daughter looks as serious about her ball throwing as Paco looks intent on getting it.


She does but that 's their is a man sitting on the other side of that pool who is giving precise instructions.:curtain:

Thanks Kimm.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

These are so wonderful!! Amazing pictures. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Great pics. Your daughter and dog are lovely.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

More amazing shots Rik! I laughed at the one of Paco giving your daughter a quick shower.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Rik your pictures NEVER cease to awe me!! They are all frame worthy to say the least. But i think the one with Paco shaking off the water while you daughter attempts to draw back is truly priceless - I think we all can feel your daughter's "chill"!! :dblthumb2


----------



## oliver1024 (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing action shots!!!! Looks like he had alot of fun, I like the third picture the best LOL


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Tanks 



AmbikaGR said:


> But i think the one with Paco shaking off the water while you daughter attempts to draw back is truly priceless - I think we all can feel your daughter's "chill"!! :dblthumb2


Thanks Hank. When I was watching them together I knew this moment would come :bowl:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Well done!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Great pictures, your daughter is a beauty!


----------



## GoldenPuppy (Mar 20, 2010)

Wonderful pictures!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Excellent pics! They are both beautiful!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you  I found another one in this serie :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paco looks like he has the whole lake following him out of the lake in that one. Beautiful work.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful pictures as always. Your daughter is lovely.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful pictures...they make a great team.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

bloomin eck Rik, your pictures just seem to get better and it's nice to see you're out and about again with the camera and Paco of course. How's the knee ??


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such great photos Rik, love your work.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you.




davebeech said:


> bloomin eck Rik, your pictures just seem to get better and it's nice to see you're out and about again with the camera and Paco of course. How's the knee ??


Thanks Dave. My knee is OK at the moment : Indeed it was a long time ago I took some pictures of Paco. But I'm in the mood again.


----------

